# a guy and his community of



## BetaCuban (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi everyone so I decided to start a journal on my small community/sorority. I havent met anyone who took the risks of putting different species in one tank so I thought I would document my succession and on going experiences. 

First of all, I had a group of female betta(3) and a newt in a 10 gal tank that was lightly planted for about 2 yrs now. Before I did thst people kept saying not to mix the two bc the betta would either peck at the newt or the newt eat the betta. I ruled that out when I noticed the 4 of them all got along. 

Then I added Ottos to the picture. No problem again. Then a cory. Again I was told that my set up would make every living thing in the tank stressed but I continued believing my tank was gonna be different and defy these laws. The one cory I have hangs out with the Ottos so I dont see any harm with it being its only species in the tank. However I might buy more cory bc they look so cool. 

Then I added shrimp to the picture. They were common ground for my betta and newt. Either to chase or eat. 

I currently moved all my live plants and my lil buddies to a 20gal tall and boy have they flourished. Ive even added two new females to the tank and they were accepted by the older ones in minutes. No flared gills or aggressive behavior from either new and old tank mates. Check out my tank on the profile. I plan to add at least 3 more females to complete my tank. I have been very grateful for the calm and friendly nature of the tank. I'll keep up to date when I add a new friendly!! 

Oh and has anyone else had any type of success I have had with my tank?


----------



## brian the betta lover (Jun 16, 2014)

cool i once had the exact same thing but with a cray fish and some how 3 male bettas but a bigger tank


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I have a male betta in a community tank and it's going very well. I think having a big enough tank, lots of plants (hiding spots), quarantining new additions and keeping good water quality are keys to stability.

Welcome to journals! I look forward to hearing more of your aquarium adventures.


----------

